# Yum - Grilled Salmon Heads



## spinblue (Jun 8, 2013)

Went down to the market to find some kind of fish for dinner. 

The baby octi are always a good bet, so I grabbed two of those.

But what really caught my attention was the fresh salmon heads. He was kind enough to go in back and cut off a pair of fresh heads. When I saw them, I instantly thought of throwing them on the grill. 

I've never had them, but they grilled up great with just salt and pepper. They were delicious, from the nice sized cheeks, all kinds of gelatinous goo, and that big glob of meat off the spine. I never would have thought they were that fatty, no wonder they taste so good.

Now I know why the old man in Kill Bill was so fond of them. Sorry for the lack of pix, I'm never good at that part.


----------



## schanop (Jun 8, 2013)

Fish head is a good food.


----------



## rshu (Jun 9, 2013)

Salmon heads are my favorite! Its a shame when I see fisherman out here throw them away... they are great in soup too, i like them with ginger and basil.


----------



## stopbarking (Jun 9, 2013)

There was a sushi bar my dad and I went to once a week when I was in high school. They would grill us a fish head every time we went there. They also had mentaiko. It's closed now. I miss it.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know why but this thread is making me hungry for fried Grouper cheeks.

Dave


----------



## spinblue (Jun 9, 2013)

One thing, my wife is out of town and she's made it very clear she doesn't like her food looking back at here. No wonder I grabbed them.

Not sure how I'll handle this in the future, but too bad Sweetie, Daddy's got dinner on the grill. LOL


----------



## schanop (Jun 9, 2013)

@Duckfat, you like the better bit.

@spinblue, take the eyes out. It won't look back at her.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2013)

Speaking of heads, one of my favorite restaurants here in Chicago, Yusho is offering a full pig's head dinner for parties of 4-6. Oh how the lesser known cuts tend to be some of the most delicious!

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, pics or the salmon heads never happened.


----------

